# Dvr-Summit County Drive



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

im seeing some really tempting flight deals from nyc to denver for the month of january. Non stop flights both ways for that matter. The only set back is that jetblue's arriving flights are all at 12 midnight.

How is the drive from the airport into summit county? Are the roads unplowed and untouched during worse case scenerios? Or do they do a good job in keeping them clean?

I have confidence in my driving and i would prefer to drive during the day time as opposed to nite, but if the roads arent too shabby then i might go ahead and book this $200 flight:dunno:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I assume many people skipped-over this because of the DVR Subject line. WTF? 

As for the drive, it is very doable at night. You'd be looking at about 2 hours, maybe a little less since traffic will be non-existant. Just nap on the flight because once you land and drive up there, you be tweaking with excitement and that'll make it difficult to fall asleep. Expect a slightly groggy first day. 

Depending on where you go, it is all or mostly Interstate. There can be pile-up accidents if the weather is bad, but they work hard to keep that thoroughfare (I70) open. You should be fine.


----------



## nevrsumrrider (Nov 21, 2011)

Driving at night is best case scenario. way less traffic. They do a great job of keeping the roads clear. The only reason why you wouldn't want to go is if it is blizzard conditions. Make sure you check the weather for loveland pass, because the weather may not be bad at denver airport, and still be a blizzard up there. They can also very quickly put a chain law in effect in that case so watch for that as well. How long it takes depends on where you are going. If your just going to the Dillon area. your looking at 1.5-2 hrs from airport. Breck and copper add 15 minutes, vail add 30-40. Big heads up if your travel plans have you leaving on a sunday. The drive down on sundays are the worst, it will take you 2-4 hours to get to airport so plan accordingly.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't know if I would call it the best case scenario. Wildlife, snow, not seeing other shit on the road such as rocks, don't make it ideal, but the drive is easy. A major snow storm is the only reason I wouldn't want to make the drive from the airport. It's just over 90 minutes or so from the airport to Summit county. Less than two hours for sure. Then there is just the drive time to specific spots as mentioned above. 

Sundays are a rough drive back to DIA if that is when you are leaving. Regardless of your flight time, I would leave no later than 1pm. Generally speaking if you leave by 1 you've got an easy drive to the airport. It still allows you to get a half day in. If your flight runs late, just go hang out in Denver. Plenty of stuff to do to go kill time. Plus, if you need any gear, you're in the snow sports number 1 selling market. Lot's of deals can be found on gear you might want to take home with ya.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> I assume many people skipped-over this because of the DVR Subject line. WTF?


yea idk why i didnt just write DENVER :dunno: lol

I booked my package a day after posting this, i said eff it!!! ill be flying in on jan 15 (sunday) at about 2100-ish, and staying @ breck lodging. I tend to like arriving at ski resorts late at night because you dont see anything as far as the scenery goes. I love that sensation of waking up in the morning and opening up the curtains and seeing that mountain for the first time.

Ill be renting a car of course from the airport so im pretty sure they could put chains on it for a small fee *haha yea right*


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

nevrsumrrider said:


> Big heads up if your travel plans have you leaving on a sunday. The drive down on sundays are the worst, it will take you 2-4 hours to get to airport so plan accordingly.


I leave friday morning, i always go on these trips during midweek, it avoids the crowds and i spend less vacation days since i work the weekends:laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Chain control for passenger vehicles is almost non existent on I70. In fact it's almost non existent for the state. It's on the books, and I've ran into it once in 21 years of living out here. 

One thing about your Friday return, keep in mind traffic out of the mountains should be a breeze. Traffic in Denver, could be a bitch. Especially if you are leaving during rush hours times. Hopefully your flight out is mid morning. Driving through the metro after 9 is a whole lot better than better than driving through at 7 or 8.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

nevrsumrrider said:


> Driving at night is best case scenario. way less traffic. They do a great job of keeping the roads clear. The only reason why you wouldn't want to go is if it is blizzard conditions. Make sure you check the weather for loveland pass, because the weather may not be bad at denver airport, and still be a blizzard up there. They can also very quickly put a chain law in effect in that case so watch for that as well. How long it takes depends on where you are going. If your just going to the Dillon area. your looking at 1.5-2 hrs from airport. Breck and copper add 15 minutes, vail add 30-40. Big heads up if your travel plans have you leaving on a sunday. The drive down on sundays are the worst, it will take you 2-4 hours to get to airport so plan accordingly.


Roads can be pretty dicey up there. Generally they do a pretty good job keeping it clean but the approach to the tunnel from either direction can be pretty snowpacked or icy even half a day or longer after it has stopped snowing. Good news is that loveland pass is 100% avoidable by going through the Eisenhower tunnel. As far as the weather is concerned, check the forecast for the whole I-70 corridor not just Loveland pass. Once you start driving into the mountains the weather can change at the drop of a hat (completely clear to nuking just a few miles apart). If the weather cooperates, it should be a pretty easy drive although it wont be nearly as scenic as a drive in the day. A drive in moderate to heavy at night is going to suck and take significantly longer. Check out cotrip.org or call 511 when you get there for the most current road conditions, closures, and chain laws. It should give you a pretty good idea of what to expect.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

I've had varying experiences with the colorado weather - even on I-70, been in a minivan sliding through a symphony of cars bouncing off each other and the walls of the freeway in Denver earlier this year. Fortunately we avoided all the other cars smacking into each other and arrived at our destination unscathed. 

Also - on another trip, the compact FWD rental car didn't hack Loveland Pass too well... that road is an icy hell - we were sliding all over the place at extremely slowwww speeds. (Also - some skiers were pissed that we didn't pick them up on their hitchhiking journey from Loveland to A-basin... Not sure what that was all about ). 
Either way - skipping Loveland pass == smart in my book.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They were backcountry skiers riding on the pass. Looking for a lift back to the top of the pass to get another run.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> They were backcountry skiers riding on the pass. Looking for a lift back to the top of the pass to get another run.


Gotcha - either way - no way I'd stop on that road. 

Also - I don't think I'm ever picking up hitchhikers after seeing this wonderfully endearing film:


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Element, you kinda left off the title/link to the film.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

tomtom88 said:


> Element, you kinda left off the title/link to the film.


Think it's something to do w/ the forum's restrictions on linking - if you quote my post you'll see a link to this image:
http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/[email protected]@._V1._SX357_SY500_.jpg
from the movie - "Hitcher"


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think I have ever heard of any problems with hitchhikers on Loveland or Berthoud pass. You're talking about powder hounds here, who just want a quick ride back to the top to get another lap in. I do it all the time at Bert. Likewise I give rides on either pass all the time. It's just how we roll in the west. 

Now, if they don't have outerwear on, skis or snowboards, maybe carrying a gun, yeah I'd just continue driving on up the pass.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I always make a point of picking up people whenever I can when going up the Loveland pass. I know that when I start getting into using the BC I would want the same.


----------

